# [SOLVED] Sound driver missing since new installation for Windows XP Home



## LuciferSam (Feb 10, 2008)

I've noticed there's a lot of threads also concerning the same **** that I'm going through right now. 

My computer recently crashed, so I borrowed an XP disc from a friend and made a new installation. Everything got cleaned out, which isn't so bad, BUT... the sound driver(s?) cannot be found. I know I have a sound card, because before I made the new installation, I could hear sounds (obviously).

I downloaded Everest and made a report, and the only real info I could find on a sound driver is this:

Sound, video and game controllers:
(MCI) CD Audio 4.0.0.0
(MCI) CD Audio 4.0.0.0
Audio Codecs 5.1.2535.0
IMA ADPCM Audio CODEC 4.0.0.0
IMA ADPCM Audio CODEC 4.0.0.0
Legacy Audio Drivers 5.1.2535.0
Legacy Video Capture Devices 5.1.2535.0
Media Control Devices 5.1.2535.0
Microsoft ADPCM Audio CODEC 4.0.0.0
Microsoft ADPCM Audio CODEC 4.0.0.0
Microsoft Streaming Clock Proxy 5.1.2600.2180
Microsoft Streaming Quality Manager Proxy 5.1.2600.2180
Video Codecs 5.1.2535.0 

if that isn't enough information, I'll look again, but in the meantime that might do?

Pleaaaaase help me out here. I've been going crazy without music for days.

Thankyou in advance.


----------



## manic (Aug 2, 2005)

*Re: Sound driver missing since new installation for Windows XP Home*

You need to install motherboard drivers. If you have onboard sound
the driver should be on your install disk, along with motherboard 
drivers....If no onboard sound, and you have a pci sound card,
take out the sound card and see what brand and model you have,
then go to the maker of the sound cards website and download the
driver.......


----------



## LuciferSam (Feb 10, 2008)

*Re: Sound driver missing since new installation for Windows XP Home*

Hmm that seems too confusing for a n00b like me.

Could you dumb it down a little?

And how would I go about taking out the sound card?


----------



## manic (Aug 2, 2005)

*Re: Sound driver missing since new installation for Windows XP Home*

Do you have a motherboard disk?


----------



## LuciferSam (Feb 10, 2008)

*Re: Sound driver missing since new installation for Windows XP Home*

mm, I don't think so?


----------



## LuciferSam (Feb 10, 2008)

*Re: Sound driver missing since new installation for Windows XP Home*

I Did It!!!!!!!!!


----------



## YetAgain (Jul 14, 2009)

*Re: Sound driver missing since new installation for Windows XP Home*

How did you end up fixing your sound problem? I am currently having the same problem. Just reinstalled Windows XP from a borrowed CD. I am also computerly-illiterate!


Thanks!


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: Sound driver missing since new installation for Windows XP Home*



YetAgain said:


> How did you end up fixing your sound problem? I am currently having the same problem. Just reinstalled Windows XP from a borrowed CD. I am also computerly-illiterate!
> 
> 
> Thanks!


Hello YetAgain

You should start your own thread.

Post the make/model of your PC. If this is a custom build then post the specs.

Once we have the required info we can help you get the Drivers installed.


----------

